# How do I know if the over-clocking is working?



## Turnpike (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi

I've managed to up my Connect3D 9500 Pro from 277.00/270.00 to 305.10/305.10 so far. I've saved this setting and when I restart ATITool it does state those speeds.

This will probably seem a dumb question to most but I'm a sort of newbie. Does this mean that when I play my games now, the card will be running at those speeds? Do I need to do anything else or how can I double-check?

Also, is there anything else I can do to improve the card? I've stuck a new purpose built, self-powered cooling fan on it. I am thinking of flashing the BIOS but will this give me anymore advantages?

Thanks for your attention and any advice you can give me.


----------



## Frozen (Aug 28, 2004)

If you have it set at those clocks, yes (unless you have a stock 3d profile )


----------



## zealot`grr (Aug 29, 2004)

well, you could also bench the old clocks vs the new clocks 

a new bios won't increase the performance of a 9500 PRO AFAIK


----------

